# New 150g tank



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Here are some pics of my new tank.

It's a 150 gallon long.


















P's are pretty happy now


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet setup man! Where'd you get the stand? How much did it cost? Did you get that tank from glasscages?


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nice, looks real natural


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

I build this pretty much myself (only not the tank)
so here are some pics of the building process. 
I think the pics will say enough, otherwise question me about it


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

And here are the last ones :rasp:


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Awesome tank man, and the stand looks great too.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

Piraya33 said:


> Sweet setup man! Where'd you get the stand? How much did it cost? Did you get that tank from glasscages?
> [snapback]1075578[/snapback]​


The stand was made by some company i do business with, got it for free









these are the drawnings i made


















The tank was ordered by a dutch company, something like glascages.com


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that tank is sick man, good job on that stand


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

That setup is damn well done, looks nice and professional with the regards to your stand, canopy and your filter behind the wall deal, congrats and


----------



## sNApple (Apr 7, 2005)

wow very nice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Amazing job


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

dam that looks so crazy. so is one pipe for sucking in water another is for putting back the water and the last one is for putting fresh water back... damm that is insane


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nice looking set up man. But why is the filter sooo far away downstairs?
Isnt there a power outlet near by the tank? Its just that the filter will have a harder time pumping water up through those long tubes thus ur flow rate wont be so strong.


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

no clutter, very modern look to the room, well done


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

only 4 piranhas?
you could have like double or triple that many!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

very well done :thumbup:s


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

ONEmike said:


> dam that looks so crazy. so is one pipe for sucking in water another is for putting back the water and the last one is for putting fresh water back... damm that is insane
> [snapback]1075700[/snapback]​


yeah that's the idea of it, no more water in my livingroom











Cobra said:


> Nice looking set up man. But why is the filter sooo far away downstairs?
> Isnt there a power outlet near by the tank? Its just that the filter will have a harder time pumping water up through those long tubes thus ur flow rate wont be so strong.
> [snapback]1075764[/snapback]​


there is nothing wrong with the waterflow, the reason to put it so far down is to safe some space in this closet. the capacity of this pump is 2.5mtr



P-Power said:


> only 4 piranhas?
> you could have like double or triple that many!!
> [snapback]1075870[/snapback]​


working on it







i had an 55gallon first so that one was enough for 4 P's
6 P's 8'' coming soon (i hope)


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thats a sweet rig. The shots came out good too man.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice tank.


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice tank and stand good work


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Really awesome


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

very nice tank and reds


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Just amazing...the tank and especially your piranha's are looking awesome


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

thx for all the replies, i forgot to post a picture when it's completely done, it's not just a tank :rasp:

it's a:

5.1 Dolby ProLogic home cinema tank


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

i love the integration your tank has with the rest of the house. something i plan on doing later in life.


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

the tank and stand look awesome, nice one dude!!

ian


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Awsome work man! Congrads!!!!!


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

looks sweet man, looks like you have a nice pad too!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I must say that I am amazed and very impressed at the same time! You did an excellent job, and you must have quite a nac at handy work and carpentry. The tank looks professionally made, and I love the way you have it decorated. Good for you!!








~Taylor~


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

thx again!

nice to hear al these comments, especially because i bought my first tank just 1.5 year ago and this was my first big one


----------

